

New Microsoft Strategy: Drive people to Mac/Linux - mariuz
https://plus.google.com/u/0/101501294230020638079/posts/M5mwCnjM6aP

======
Proleps
Won't windows 8 become one of those crappy windows versions nobody will use
like Vista. I think most people will keep using windows 7 until windows 9
comes out.

Don't have anything against driving people to Linux though :P. This can be a
nice moment to show the downsides of closed software to normal people. I
already know a couple of non-technical people who run an Ubuntu version(they
are semi-advanced computer users who find this kind of thing fun however), so
it might be possible.

Now we just have to hope games will be ported to Linux, games are the only
reason I still have a Windows partition.

